# Social Category > South African Politics Forum >  Your president calling on you....

## Chrisjan B

http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/Ne...-Zuma-20130307

Be a good citizen now and don't do as I do - do as I tell you!

----------


## Blurock

More smoke and mirrors. If he was serious he should do the country a favour and resign immediately! :Censored:

----------


## adrianh

eeeee....we arra de roll modeeels...we make-a da pleenty babies, we rape-a da girls witha de skirts, we steala-a de money with dat Shaky guy, you know, da one dat gotta da terminal cansa from playing too much-a golf inn-a de sun while drinking da Moet. Den we also builda de supa beeg house with-a the sokka field , de spaza shop and-a de 3inches offa da bullet proof glass. eee...anda we dont-a lika da pikture offa da the beeg belly and-a de leetlle tottie. Eish, I nearly forgotted, we also like-a de blek X5, da blek Beemer and-a de blek Caddy. We also lika da edukasion, we study very hard and we learned how to herd-a de sheep. Thees iss-a de fault of Verwoerd.

Role model, my great big Moon...

----------

Chrisjan B (07-Mar-13)

----------


## Dave A

Reading that, I got a picture in my mind of JZ turning up for a lecture on morality presented by Pierre de Vos.

I'm trying really hard to get rid of it, but it just won't go away  :Stick Out Tongue: 

More seriously, I fully support the message. I had the good fortune to hear Alan Paton speak about "sweeping out the language of hate and predjudice" from our personal dictionaries at a school speech day when I was about 15. It had a *major* impact on how I conducted myself and saw others from that day forward.

The problem is finding the right person to give the message...

Desmond Tutu would be perfect - 
Or has he already been doing it all his life and our society is still this screwed up?  :Huh:

----------


## wynn

As a white English speaking South African I come from a culture of British Colonialism! so if you want me to forgo my culture you must meet me half way and forgo your culture, then we can have an even playing field with clear goal posts and a better understanding of where we are going!
At the moment I feel I am being overwhelmed by a myriad of what you allege is your culture but in fact was the preserve of your cultural Royalty?
If you want to be seen as a King, I am sorry, I already have a Queen who has a much longer bloodline and history than your Royalty.

----------


## adrianh

JZ eats moral fibre with his puttu pap for brekfast...we all know whre that ends up 8 hours later...

----------


## Chrisjan B

I'll rather stay silent as what appears in my thoughts is not fit for publication...

----------


## IanF

Why does our president nor try and change the perception the whites in SA have of him. He can not be an idiot, he was the intelligence chief before ANC took over government. 
"Jacob Zuma was forced to leave Mozambique in January 1987 after considerable pressure on the Mozambican government by the PW Botha regime. He moved to the ANC Head Office in Lusaka, Zambia, where he was appointed Head of Underground Structures and shortly thereafter Chief of the Intelligence Department." Source ANC Website 

 you don't get a position like that if you are a buffoon. Also been reelected for a second term the ANC should be able to see through him if he is that bad. So what am I as a whitey missing about our President

----------

Citizen X (08-Mar-13)

----------


## Blurock

Source Article from http://allafrica.com/stories/201303070957.html
South Africa: Free State Community Shares One Tap Between 40 Households

This is what is happening while your president is enriching himself.  :Censored:

----------


## adrianh

"Head of underground structures" 
...
Coffins
 :Cool:

----------


## Dave A

> you don't get a position like that if you are a buffoon. Also been reelected for a second term the ANC should be able to see through him if he is that bad. So what am I as a whitey missing about our President


I reckon JZ has many, many wonderful attributes.
It's his flaws that attract the concern and criticism.

Now we're all human, and we all have strengths and weaknesses. So I hope we don't demand perfection of *any* leader in *any* position.

Normally we should be following a leader because of his or her strengths, and accept their weaknesses as the price of being the beneficiary of those strengths. But some flaws are pure poison that contaminate the bearer and everything around them. And intentional, concious abuse of infuence is certainly one of them.

The more influence you have, the greater the responsibility to use it... responsibly.

JZ certainly has no qualms about using his influence, and he has plenty of it.
Much of it is for the good of SA.
Some of it is absolutely harmful.

----------


## Blurock

> The more influence you have, the greater the responsibility to use it... responsibly.
> 
> JZ certainly has no qualms about using his influence, and he has plenty of it.
> Much of it is for the good of SA.
> Some of it is absolutely harmful.


Like when you pay R500, 000 to sit at his table at a conference - you are guaranteed to get some tenders or something in return. Cross him and you are history, like Malema.

----------


## IanF

So JZ is not stupid but he is enriching himself at South Africa's expense. Now he has been reelected as ANC president and is going quash any investigation into corruption between him and Shaik. 
What amazes me that this is acceptable to the ANC members, he must know how to manipulate politics very well.
Where is this going to leave SA?

----------


## adrianh

There is more to it. JZ is a very very clever old dog. Do you think he has 6 wives and 23 children because he likes to shag - to a degree yes but there is a more strategic reason. Just think about the influence he gained by marrying into those families and creating heirs in those families. Kingdoms used to join forces in the olden days by princes marrying princesses of foreign kingdoms. He did the same, he created and empire of connections by marrying into those families. He has a network of family member who are put in the correct places, like chess pieces, to keep the family in real power...even without the ANC. Nobody says anything in the ANC because he controls the important pieces on the chessboard. 

JZ could be considered as the internet of South Africa and his choppper is the Master Router....

----------


## Blurock

> JZ could be considered as the internet of South Africa and his choppper is the Master Router....


 ...or the mouse?

----------


## wynn

> So what am I as a whitey missing about our President


You as a whitey or non ANC member are not told to listen to what he says with the threat of having your ears cut off if you don't

----------


## wynn

Is this what JZ thinks of himself?

----------


## Blurock

So Malema is history, the ANCYL management is history, the Limpopo leadership is history. They have all crossed Zuma. The big purge has begun. Who is next? :Helpsmilie:

----------


## IanF

Will our President try for a third term? 
Is the third term not what got Mbeki fired?
More serious question is who is next? Vavi.

----------


## Blurock

The mudslinging and accusations against Vavi has already started... :Shoot:

----------


## Dave A

> The big purge has begun.


It would seem so. And on the grounds of a new sin against the party that once claimed to be a house for all - being "factionalised."

What has me quite curious is that Kgalema is being used to do the dirty work.

----------


## Chrisjan B

He is being used because he dared to oppose the Zoomer and also aforementioned person seems to be untainted... 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Justloadit

Well Kgalema is on his way out any way so he can be the one wielding the stick.

But another thought, whilst the ANC purges those against the current leader, does it not open itself for the respective members to move across the floor so to speak, and join the two new opposition parties that have recently formed, taking with them their loyal constituents, which in turn will mean less votes for the ruling party at the next election?

Not that the opposition will be that strong, but may be enough to tip the scales and reduce the leading party below the 50% mark. Or is this an optimistic thought?

----------


## Chrisjan B

I for one will be ecstatic if it happens...

----------


## wynn

To understand why there is so much corruption and nothing being done about it you have to realize that it is the easiest way of controlling cadres.
First you have a security organization that spies on the cadres in question, then you allow them to influence tenders etc. to their or their families financial advantage, then if they step out of line you use the information gathered by the spooks as a big stick to beat them to your will.

If they still continue to step out of line you beat the hell out of them, witness Malema et al.

----------


## Justloadit

> To understand why there is so much corruption and nothing being done about it you have to realize that it is the easiest way of controlling cadres.
> First you have a security organization that spies on the cadres in question, then you allow them to influence tenders etc. to their or their families financial advantage, then if they step out of line you use the information gathered by the spooks as a big stick to beat them to your will.
> 
> If they still continue to step out of line you beat the hell out of them, witness Malema et al.


Hoover did this successfully for decades

----------


## Chrisjan B

True about Hoover -but the  cadres were trained in the East Bloc where we called it communism....
In sunny SA they added the moola.....

----------


## pmbguy

Ian F, you right about Zuma, stupid men dont ascend to power. 

Also, Intellect has little bearing on ethics.

----------


## Blurock

CCC = Communist Capitalist Club

----------


## IanF

Good to see that youth wings enjoy stirring.



> AfriForum Youth will highlight affirmative action by charging students of different races different prices for a cup of coffee at the University of Pretoria (UP).
> 
> White students would pay R5 a cup, coloured and Indians R3, and blacks R1, AfriForum Youth chairman Barend Taute said in a statement.
> 
> African National Congress supporters would be given a free cup of coffee if they dropped a donation into a box marked "Corruption Fund".
> 
> Taute said the campaign was being held to commemorate Freedom Day, and to draw attention to the impact of racial profiling.
> 
> "[Nineteen] years after South Africa was ostensibly freed from racial profiling, students at the UP are still admitted based on their race," he said.
> ...


Now to see if this is seen as satire. :Wink: 
Interesting times.

----------


## Dave A

That's quite a novel form of protest action. Let's hope it's taken in good spirit.

----------


## Dave S

> The big purge has begun. Who is next?


Is this not how Mugbean (no that's not a spell error) came to power? By threatening and crushing his opposition (and generously rewarding his supporters)? We all know how that turned out...

----------


## Blurock

> Is this not how Mugbean (no that's not a spell error) came to power? By threatening and crushing his opposition (and generously rewarding his supporters)? We all know how that turned out...


History will show that all dictators follow more or less the same strategy.

----------


## Blurock

> Also, Intellect has little bearing on ethics.


There is a small difference between intellect and sly and cunning...

----------


## Dave S

> There is a small difference between intellect and sly and cunning...


Intellect, would be the ability to organise, produce, etc. within the given boundaries (legally) and without harming others. Will require a strong thought process to ensure sustainability.
Sly and Cunning, not necessarily that ethical and may well include breaking the given boundaries and often includes harm to others. Requires a deviant thought process, sustainable only as long as you hold the power!

----------


## Dave A

Intellect is essentially an inherent capacity to think and reason. I suggest its mere presence does not determine how it will be applied though - that's more a function of *character*.

----------


## pmbguy

There is also the aspect of Emotional intelligence and Social intelligence. And how this combines with Intelligence (general)

----------


## Blurock

Instead of following the example of Pres Banda of Malawi who sold her plane and got rid of the luxury vehicles, the VIP's in the ANC must now get new planes to fly around in and waste more taxpayers money! Is it more important to keep the leadership of the ANC in the lap of luxury than to defend our porous borders and "key points". 

If these #@$% just kept maintaining the planes it would not be necessary to replace them every 5 years. The defence force does not have proper transport planes, but the VIP's have to be Zoomed around in luxury?!!!  :Nono:

----------

Chrisjan B (28-May-13)

----------


## Chrisjan B

Fumb duckers!

----------


## Dave A

Annualised GDP for Q1 comes in at 0.9% and the Rand is sliding.

So out comes JZ today and the Rand tanks to over R10 to the USD. What the heck did JZ say today to offend the markets so much?

Zuma: South Africa needs you
Zuma: Strikes are normal
Zuma appoints ministerial team to boost mining industry.

Or maybe it's that this was a surprise media briefing from the President - a sign that the situation is indeed pretty serious?

----------


## Justloadit

I think the situation is bordering on a major recession

----------


## Justloadit

> "We need faster growth. Without faster growth we cannot succeed in reducing unemployment, poverty and inequality," said Zuma.


With the grid on Monday at 99.5% of capacity, how the heck can the economy grow, actually manufacturing grow wit out energy?

Since the black outs started in 2010 because of ESKOM's incompetence, the South African economy has been steadily declining.
The only reason that the black outs have been put at bay, is simply because the South African economy practically collapse, and therefor did not need any energy.

For any manufacturing growth, will require a minimum of an extra 25% capacity that is currently available. Any growth requires energy to power the growth, with out it we are lame ducks in this huge pond called Africa.

----------


## Blurock

> Annualised GDP for Q1 comes in at 0.9% and the Rand is sliding.
> 
> So out comes JZ today and the Rand tanks to over R10 to the USD. What the heck did JZ say today to offend the markets so much?
> 
> Zuma: South Africa needs you
> Zuma: Strikes are normal
> Zuma appoints ministerial team to boost mining industry.
> 
> Or maybe it's that this was a surprise media briefing from the President - a sign that the situation is indeed pretty serious?





> ...and we need to create jobs.  ...and we need to kickstart the economy.  ...and we have mountains of money to spend on businesses that can make a contribution.


Then when you ask the IDC for assistance to provide 25% of your own investment to create new jobs and also to secure existing jobs, to replace imports and contribute to the economy by exporting, you get the same answer as the pawnbroking banks; "what security can you provide?"  :Banghead:

----------

